# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Поехали, смерть моя лютая, заводи бибику (с)

## glancy

Кто угодно, только не она - хит фраз, когда мои знакомые узнают о том, что я ушла. 
Умная, красивущщая. Честно. Из тех, чьей красоты боятся и не смеют подойти близко. Сейчас мне 35 (кто бы ещё поверил, ага), и с этого рубежа, оглядываясь назад, я понимаю, что несмотря на все вводные данные, я была обалденно счастлива. А не должна была. Моим родителям было по 22, когда они узнали об увеличении численности их семьи. Отец сразу ушёл, мама родила меня назло. В итоге получилось, что мне самой. Спасиииибо блин большое! 4 года после моего рождения она, конечно же, пыталась вернуть блудного папашу (по крайней мере мне так рассказывали), но погибла, едва мне исполнилось 4. Нет, вы представляете какая наглость с её стороны? Родила и оставила вообще непонятно кому! (не распознающим сарказм тут надо сделать "гы-гы"). Пропустим ну лет 10 давайте, потому как отец демонстративно меня забрал, но запала хватило ненадолго и, сплавив меня бабуле, знающей только один метод воспитания - подзатыльники и мат, благополучно ушёл во вторую семью. Справедливости ради надо сказать, что вторую семью он тоже не выдюжил. Так же бросил сына, моего сводного брата. Тому, конечно, повезло больше, мать жива и всё такое... Не суть. Из меня в итоге получилась вполне себе хорошая и прехорошенькая талантливая девочка, которая усердно освоив роялю ажно на уровне консерватории (бросила, если честно, что уж врать-то..), отправилась взамуж и свободное плавание. Тут давайте тоже пропустим. С точки зрения впечатлений замужество было ярким, необычным, полным приключений и эмоций, которых не каждому и пережить удаётся. Мне повезло (не та формулировка, но пусть будет). Как жизнь в стиле голливудской мелодрамы с элементами экшна и детектива, моя семейная жизнь удалась. Как брак в привычном понимании - офкоз нет. Пропускаем ещё несколько лет реально насыщенной событиями моей неспокойной буйной жизни. Поездки, творческая работа, куча новых интереснейших знакомств, включая звёзд тогдашней эстрады разных жанров, экстремальный спорт, клубы, влюблённости, отличная работа, уверенный доход, концерты, йога, много фильмов, природа, прыжки с парашютом, пара языков от скуки... (я устала если честно, но это не всё)... в общем, брала от жизни всё. Нет, не брала, само в руки шло. Потом девочка вызрела, захотелось чего-то серьёзного. Собственное дело, удачно, провал, снова на взлёт, уверенное покорение вершины, чуть спустились - типичные будни амбициозной стервочки "при деле". Всё хорошо. Всё хорошо, понимаете? И сейчас всё хорошо. Наплевать уже сто лет в обед, что я родителю нафиг не упёрлась и мешаю, мне от него ни тепло ни холодно, да и он годами не изъявляет желания просто позвонить и спросить как дела. Не имеет значения, что мамина родня просто хочет денег и всё. Ну нате вам на колбасу. Хватает вроде, не обеднею. Родные люди у меня совсем не те, что по крови. Стоп. А вот теперь стоп и наступил. А зачем вот это всё? Начала ловить себя на мысли, что уже так объелась этой жизнью, что если одну мою поровну поделить между нуждающимися - на пятерых впечатлений точно хватит. Всё было уже, кроме наркотиков разве. Всё было. И смысл был. Вот был и его не стало *сняла шляпу*. Одномоментно накрыло мягким уютным пледом чёткое осознание того, что нет ничего, что нам внушают - ни бога, ни рая, ни ада, ни морали, ни совести. Это просто инструменты. Нас 7 миллиардов. Совершенно очевидно, что этой массой надо как-то управлять. Но и это не волнует совершенно. Теории всемирных заговоров оставим на растерзанье шизофреникам. ВДРУГ...вдруг я осознала (не поняла), что теперь только на спад. В работе каждый следующий проект будет повторением предыдущего с лёгкими вариациями на тему. Семья... я не хочу семью - мужа, детей и прочих радостей общепринятого существования. Заставить себя, пересилить? Смешно... Однажды я уже умирала. Несколько минут была на том свете. Мне было 23 и я очень хорошо помню ощущение, когда пришла в себя. Это жизнь на вдох. Я боялась выдохнуть, чтобы не потерять это ощущение. Вот тогда я начала жить на полную катушку. Как говорит один мой знакомый экстремал - жогать на все пироги. В итоге получилось, что как реально талантливое создание, я освоила программу за минимальный срок. У меня уже всё было. Как плитой бетонной эта мысль меня пришибла. Знаете, вот даже сейчас, когда набираю эти буковки, представляю, что дальше - только доживать. Уже не будет ничего нового, уже нечему удивляться даже сейчас. Выучить ещё один язык? Освоить ещё один вид спорта? Научиться играть на ещё одном инструменте? Что? Зачем это всё? Это всё уже было, вариации совсем не интересны. Сменить род деятельности? Вместо денег зарабатывать другие деньги и тратить их вместо одних путешествий на другие аналогичные? Мир не такой уж разнообразный, люди в основном скучны и предсказуемы. И глупы по большей части. Бег по кругу, вот к чему я пришла. Увы мне и ах, я не гениальна. Мне не дано совершать открытия, создавать нечто действительно новое, а очень хочется. Шансов у меня на это примерно как у безногой балерины станцевать главную партию в Щелкунчике на сцене БТ. Я не гениальна. Понимание завершённости во мне сейчас. И никакого страха, обиды, отчаяния и бесконечной вселенской печали. Просто уходить надо вовремя и красиво, в отличие от Кобзона. Ничей ход жизни не нарушится с моим уходом. Ну разве что на ближайшие 40 дней, но таковы уж традиции, извините, ответственность за вековые глупости на себя я не возьму. Никто не пострадает так, что рухнет вся последующая жизнь. Я постепенно отходила вглубь - незаметно и втихушку. И вот сейчас, в тишине и отдалении от балгуров, мне хорошо. Нам же всегда твердят, что мы сами строим свою жизнь, верно? Мы - хозяева своей судьбы. Так почему бы мне самой не решить, когда опускать занавес? Какой смысл в ещё 35 годах моей дальнейшей жизни? А смысла нет, есть только процесс - постепенно вычёркивая из дней что-то, чего я уже не смогу сделать например по состоянию здоровья. Дальше - ограничения, запреты врачей и жалкие убогие попытки беречь сердце и нервы. Чушь. Ерунда и бред сивой кобылы. И всё только потому, что кто-то когда-то в древние века, борясь за численность населения, придумал страх, как лучшее орудие для манипуляций сознанием. Самоубийство - грех, ты попадёшь в ад. Вы, кстати, не забыли, что я уже умирала? Мне как минимум не страшно. Потому что сейчас, слопав все порции предназначенного мне жизненного пирога и получив неслабую в итоге изжогу, я смирилась с тем, что единственное ощущение, к которому я безостановочно возвращаюсь - это тот самый момент входа обратно в жизнь. Тогда я его жаждала как моряк портовую девку. Сейчас я хочу снова в него. С одной разницей - изнутри захлопнуть дверь с табличкой "вход". Вы спросите что я чувствую, думая о смерти? Нет, не думая, не та формулировка, сживаясь со своей смертью - так вернее. Чувствую, как учащается дыхание, расширяются зрачки (вероятнее всего), я улыбаюсь и совершенно точно щеки мои розовеют. Я возбуждаюсь, как перед выбросом адреналина. Так, как это было перед первым прыжком с парашюта, первым выстрелом из ружья на охоте, перед первым стартом в стритрейсе, перед первым серьёзным прыжком в паркуре, перед каждой победой в музыкальном конкурсе, после первой уверенной каталки в виндсерфе ... И я улыбаюсь.  
Способ выбран, консультация мед. работника (обманным путём конечно, да простят меня слуги гиппократовы) получена, дозировка рассчитана, жизнь прожита такая, что ахнуть, были б мемуары... Нет сожалений ни о чем, крест на пузе  :Smile:  Но сейчас - достаточно. И не то чтобы я боялась старости, нет. Я, кстати, была бы весьма породистой старушкой, надо заметить. Но не хочу. Это вполне себе аргумент, замечу, повторяя классика. 

Зачем все эти буквы? Нет, я не хочу, чтобы меня отговаривали, мне как-то до такой-то фени мнения людей, с которыми я не знакома лично, уж простите. Как бы это цинично не звучало - здесь собрались люди, желающие того же что и я, так почему бы не открыть им свой взгляд на философию смерти и бред привычных суеверий, тем более, что я УЖЕ побывала по ту сторону... Спрашивайте, у меня ещё есть пара незавершённых дел, пока - я здесь...

----------


## Анонимус

Браво, зал аплодирует стоя. 99 франков просто детская сказка по сравнению с этим постом (без сарказма, серьезно). Текст зацепил, но пускать в ход привычные аргументы, в духе "попробуй то" или "смени то на это" или же "попробуй увидеть смысл в <Ваша вариация>" не поднимается рука, да и из поста видно, что будет бесполезно. 

Но один вопрос все же есть. Когда?

----------


## glancy

))) сравнением с Бегбедером меня ещё не оскорбляли... ну он же хуже пишет! Хотя в оригинале я его не читала. 
когда... хороший вопрос. Я упоминала, что умная, да? Так вот... Это дело серьёзное и второй попытки не будет. Поэтому:
а) собираем необходимый мед.инвентарь. Половина уже имеется, благо медицина у нас продажна вы не представляете как, хотя, конечно же представляете, что уж тут.
б) покупаем справку об особенном состоянии моего здоровья, которое требует наличия некоего препарата и его запаса на определенное количество времени. Ищу вариант, и, похоже, судьба и тут мне благоволит. 
в) покупаем путёвку на какие-нибудь Бали (ну не в российском же снежном раю подобные экзерсисы устраивать, право слово...), где меня никто не знает
г) вуаля! 

и совершенно не напряжно для друзей и псевдо-родственников. Даю миллион на спор (в любом случае он ваш), что Индонезийские власти предпочтут объявить русскую туристку, найденную случайно бездыханной на берегу океана, пропавшей без вести, чем затеять разборки, какого бэна такой чейндж - мы вам живую туристку, а вы нам наоборот? Дип. скандал однако. А я не такая уж заметная шишка, чтобы из-за меня отношения государства портили  :Wink:  

круто, да?

----------


## Анонимус

Скорее всего, врятли такие государства, как Индонезия будут вообще вести какие-то ни было переговоры с Рашкой по поводу туристки,"принявшей ислам", и уж тем более, раздувать из этого масштабный конфликт, потому врятли Вам стоит за это переживать. Я бы лучше подумал о том, как лучше перевести все на таможне, но тут, по Вашим словам, у вас все "схвачено", точнее куплено. В заключение могу сказать только одно:
*GOOD LUCK AND GOOD DIE!*

----------


## Nord

Всё проходит. Вы убедились же?

И это пройдет.

----------


## glancy

> Всё проходит. Вы убедились же?
> 
> И это пройдет.


 ну так поведай мне, о мудрейший, великий смысл бытия - зачем сидеть в очереди, если всегда есть чёрный ход. Была б моя воля - я бы слегка подредактировала численность населения нашего шарика. Потому что в основном - доживают, сидят в этой самой очереди. Ни о чём вообще существование, на уровне рефлексов. Я так не хочу, правда. Кто-то скажет - зажралась, кто-то удачи пожелает, а я просто не хочу сидеть в очереди. 

Почему? Да потому, что ниточки исчезают, но шарик-то остается! (с)

----------


## Nord

Никакого смысла нет. И в смерти - тоже. А Вы просто глупы.

Вы дохлая будете столь же бессмысленны, сколь и живая.

А просто для развлечения еще вот: к суициду, как и к любой другой ситуации, ведут конкретные события. У всего есть причина, и вы здесь по вполне определенным причинам. Вы думаете, что поймали бога за яйца, а на самом деле банально забрели в опустошенность. Вы ошибаетесь уже в этой частности, не говоря уж о том, что заблуждаетесь и в целом.

----------


## glancy

> Никакого смысла нет. 
> ...
> Вы ошибаетесь уже в этой частности, не говоря уж о том, что заблуждаетесь и в целом.


  :Big Grin:  Как Вас понимать после этого прикажете? Вы уж определитесь как-то для себя хотя бы.

И догадайтесь с одного раза насколько мне важно получить оценку со стороны. Говорить статусами из контакта Вы, несомненно, научились. А свои мысли, те, которые вслух не произносят, потому что так не принято, у Вас есть? Ну вот появятся - приходите, все там будем.

----------


## Гражданин

Удачи вам во всех начинаниях)

----------


## Nord

> Как Вас понимать после этого прикажете?


 Вы и не старались. Впрочем, это не важно.

----------


## glancy

> Вы и не старались.


 Да и не должна была, к слову-то... Но Вы правы, весь этот Ваш бред - совершенно неважно. Согласна.

----------


## Unity

Можете в очередной раз назвать недалёкой и меня, мистер *Nord*, – ведь _почему-то_, гостя в этой теме, мне показалось, что аз встретила _Ангела_, создание совершенно _сверхъестественное_, неземное, идеальное, безупречное & совершенное... ^_^ 
И эта история, – ещё одно живое _подтверждение_ тому, что если даже _боги_ устают _от жизни_ – зачем же, право, пытаться выжить простым смертным?..

----------


## Игорёк

Помойму самое время попробовать наркотики.. шучу ) 




> здесь собрались люди, желающие того же что и я


 Здесь собрались люди желающие иметь то что имеете вы.

----------


## Unity

Имеют, располагают, обладают _Те_, что _достойны_ владеть... красотой, богатством, талантом, чистым разумом и тонкой, чувственной душой... 
Леди ТС, – Достойна. 
Многие нет, – рождаясь теми, коими они есть – всё просто: Высшая Справедливость, – _Наивысшая_ – и аз разделяю её вердикт. Всё _правильно_. Кто-то, – сиятельное создание, _муза_, свет для остальных – кто-то же, – лишь серая, безликая тень... 
Лишь теперь я начинаю это понимать... Грандиозность, прелесть _Замысла_, воплощённого _кем-то_ в нашем мире...

----------


## glancy

> Здесь собрались люди желающие иметь то что имеете вы.


 а в чем трудность я не понимаю? Желаете - имейте. Сложно оторвать жопу от стула и поехать на ближайшую серф-станцию? Учебные тренировки стоят вообще копейки, проблем быть не должно. Сложно открыть свой бизнес? Я начинала с секонд-хенда и двух тыщ сотен взаймы. Или вас научить зарабатывать? Спрашивайте, я в своём  регионе элита маркетинга) Или что, сложно вечером вместо пары часов порнухи/аниме/форумов и т.д. открыть самоучитель испанского например? Por que cono amigos no se que estudiar? Постоянно вижу одну и ту же картину вокруг - люди откладывают всё на потом. На завтра, на удобное время, чтобы не болела голова на работе - куча отмазов, чтобы ничего не делать и сидеть в своей норке тихонько с холодильником. И да, Вы правы - здесь собрались ЖЕЛАЮЩИЕ. Но никто из вас жопу не оторвёт, чтобы что-то сделать для этого. И до пенсии и первого инфаркта вы будете ныть о том, как хотите уйти из жизни, потому что она сера, скучна и бессмысленна. Не представляете, КАК я таких людей понимаю. Мне с моей неспокойной и разнообразной до карусельной тошноты, и то всё насто**енило. Представляю каково остальным...) 

Кстати, а кто-нибудь из вас может прийти на работу, опоздав на полтора часа с похмелья и рассказать начальнику в красках, как вы вчера отжигали, чтобы он вас не уволил а попросился в следующий раз с вами? *вспомнила былое* аааааааржака...) 

бан на неопределенный срок. Причина: косвенные признаки статьи 110 ук рф.

----------


## Игорёк

Ой ой! я щяс расплачусь!((((
Вы изменили мою судьбу!..(вытирая сопли) Завтра же еду на Гоа, открывать свой бикини-маркет.. Решено!!!! Спасибо вам большое!!..

----------


## длиный

Бредятина

----------


## hikke

Проблема автора точно описана Конрадом Лоренцом в "8 смертных грехах", глава 5 "Тепловая смерть чувства". Правда, общедоступного решения он не предлагает.

----------


## Каин

> хуле тут сказать.. зажраться не значит наесться.^^


 Может мне кто-нибудь скажет, что это за членосос? Как не вижу эту гнилую автарку, так там же сразу читаю сплошную гниль. 
*Фака Ролла*, ты че уснул? Я у этого косолапого члена, ничего кроме мата не читаю. А он тут все отписыватся.

Слышь ты, Уфо, членовозное. Может ты уже перестанешь своею гнилью засерать форум?

Форумчане, вы не поймите меня превратно. Но просто с мерзостью я не могу иначе общаться.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> а в чем трудность я не понимаю? Желаете - имейте. Сложно оторвать жопу от стула и поехать на ближайшую серф-станцию? Учебные тренировки стоят вообще копейки, проблем быть не должно. Сложно открыть свой бизнес? Я начинала с секонд-хенда и двух тыщ сотен взаймы. Или вас научить зарабатывать? Спрашивайте, я в своём  регионе элита маркетинга) Или что, сложно вечером вместо пары часов порнухи/аниме/форумов и т.д. открыть самоучитель испанского например? Por que cono amigos no se que estudiar? Постоянно вижу одну и ту же картину вокруг - люди откладывают всё на потом. На завтра, на удобное время, чтобы не болела голова на работе - куча отмазов, чтобы ничего не делать и сидеть в своей норке тихонько с холодильником. И да, Вы правы - здесь собрались ЖЕЛАЮЩИЕ.


 Слушайте, элита маркетинга, выучить по самоучителю язык- не достижение. Тем более, по самоучителям учатся дегенераты и те, кому зад ( прим. место для осознания прошедших выходных ) лень поднять. Качество подобного обучения сильно сомнительно. Особенно, когда множество прецедентов имели место быть (с контрольной не справились студенты. Вот прямо такие, как Вы). 
Выбирайте выражение. Или в Вашем регионе слесарям любая чушь лестна? Научитесь себя вести. "Не откладывайте на потом".

Каин, готово: бан 7 дней.

----------


## Игорёк

думаю у автора есть определенные проблемы, не смотря на то что он (автор) утверждает что их нет. Осмелюсь дать совет поискать понимания в другом месте, тут его не будет.

----------


## Literatura

да, проблемы есть. автор? вы живы?

одно хотела сказать... если в этот раз я вытяну, то такой же путь ждёт... страшно. очень.
когда прочла это, поняла, что не хочу так, как Автор, начать думать. 
есть ли кто-то, также живущий? у кого все получалось по жизни? кто на полную мощность старался? 

я таким же образом жила последние 6 лет. неужели такой же конец?.. заставляет задуматься, что уж лучше все-таки сейчас уйти, чем через много лет попыток заполнения душевной пустоты мега-активной жизнью...

----------


## dukha

Как же жаль... что теме уже полгода...
glancy, если прочтешь это сообщение, дай мне о себе знать в ЛС, пожалуйста.

----------


## Psalm69

видимо, аффтор красиво откинулся на Бали лол. но скорей всего троль
я кстати тоже на Бали еду в сентябре. вот, хотел спросить совета.
(что да как. на какой пальме лучше повесицо, хыхы)
но вы злыдни забанили маркетолога. пойду на форум винского.

----------


## dukha

Такой "троль" поинтересней некоторых живых.

----------


## nain

Зажрались блин, теперь ещё и засрутся тут!!!!

----------


## The loser

Да, надо же так с жиру беситься. Но раз автор здесь (точнее, был здесь), то всё это её действительно беспокоит/беспокоило, и выводит/выводило из душевного равновесия

----------


## Psalm69

> Такой "троль" поинтересней некоторых живых.


 кстати, да. было очень интересно её читать. в отличие от 90%

----------


## The loser

> кстати, да. было очень интересно её читать. в отличие от 90%


 Ну так, мы тут все такие депрессивные неудачники, а это "дольче вита" какая-то. Одно удовольствие читать, как приключенческий роман

----------


## Psalm69

> Ну так, мы тут все такие депрессивные неудачники, а это "дольче вита" какая-то. Одно удовольствие читать, как приключенческий роман


 эээ... Альберт Камю в "Мифе о Сизифе" говорит о том, что "есть  лишь  одна по-настоящему серьезная проблема - проблема самоубийства. Решить, стоит или не стоит жизнь, чтобы ее  прожить,  -  значит  ответить  на  фундаментальный вопрос философии".

когда читаешь сопли 15-17-летних детей - ну, какая там философия... какой там фундаментальный вопрос. одни гормоны)) другое дело, что может они щас напишут про себя несчастного и их отпустит.

а тут "жизнь прожита такая, что ахнуть". красиво же. декаданс.
даже если троль, все равно красиво))

----------


## оригами

блин, вот почему чуть что не так -сразу Троль? 
как жаль что топикстартера забанили...( люблю людей умеющих красиво жить и "вкусно" ее преподнести.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

